# PB Largemouth Bass



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Went fishing today at Lake Hope for bluegills. Somehow managed to land this beast of a largemouth while fishing. Caught it on a live night crawler on 6 pound test line. Fish made four runs before I could land her. She weighed 8 pounds 2 ounces on my Rapala scale. Measured right around 23 1/2" long. Here are some pics.


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

Holy cow! Now that's a bass.  good job


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> Went fishing today at Lake Hope for bluegills. Somehow managed to land this beast of a largemouth while fishing. Caught it on a live night crawler on 6 pound test line. Fish made four runs before I could land her. She weighed 8 pounds 2 ounces on my Rapala scale. Measured right around 23 1/2" long. Here are some pics.
> View attachment 208436
> View attachment 208437


PIG !#!!!!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Truly an awesome catch!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Flathead...is she still swimming or wall bound? Hope you are mounting her.....hard to beat that in ohio!!!!


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Beautiful Bass !!


----------



## rattlin jones (Nov 16, 2012)

Giant bass for Ohio great job


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Great Ohio trophy bass! Congrats!


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Nice bass I can remember when fish couldnt live in Lake Hope from the mine drainage since they sealed them up there is some good fish in there my neighbor caught a 17 lb channelcat from there so it came back a great fishery but nice trophy bass


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

My goodness...what a bass for Ohio. Congrats to ya!
That bass will set some records for the 2016 season that won't likely to be broken for years to come. 
Sure hope you got it weighed on some certified scales.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Flathead...is she still swimming or wall bound? Hope you are mounting her.....hard to beat that in ohio!!!!


Neither. She went on the grill last night.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

fastwater said:


> My goodness...what a bass for Ohio. Congrats to ya!
> That bass will set some records for the 2016 season that won't likely to be broken for years to come.
> Sure hope you got it weighed on some certified scales.


Record for Ohio is 13.13 pounds. So not even close to being a largemouth bass state record. Also a rapala scale is almost dead nuts when it comes to weighing fish. I am sure that the wieght was within an ounce.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> Neither. She went on the grill last night.


NOOOOOOOOO...YOU DIDN'T...BLASPHEMY


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> NOOOOOOOOO...YOU DIDN'T...BLASPHEMY


Lol. Yes I did. My 9 year old son probably weighs 65 pounds soaking wet with his clothes on. He eats more than I do easily. He ate half of it by himself leaving half for three of us to split.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Flathead76 said:


> Record for Ohio is 13.13 pounds. So not even close to being a largemouth bass state record. Also a rapala scale is almost dead nuts when it comes to weighing fish. I am sure that the wieght was within an ounce.


I know the record for Ohio is 13.13 and was in no way questioning the accuracy of the weight.
Was just saying for the 2016 season that that could very well be the biggest bass. I'd bet everything sure to be the biggest to come out of Lake Hope this year...maybe biggest ever.
And it would have had to have been weighed on a set of certified scales for confirmation.
At any rate, a great bass for the state of Ohio for sure. Congrats to ya!


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

Wow man that thing right there, freakin roid toad! I'm not going to lie I'm a little bit sad about its final destination, this close to spawning season especially, lots of eggs there. But it was your rare trophy to do with as you please, no laws broken or anything like that, great fish thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Local lake I fish on a very regular basis. Disappointed that one was removed from the gene pool for food. If you would have said for mounting than I would understand its a freaking pig of a bass but for food? You know how many 10-12" bass I catch out of there for every one fish over 15" ? Literally 100's. I wish you would eat all them you care to eat. It would greatly improve the quality there. I know these comments are gonna cause the meat eaters to take up camp but do realize Im not against eating bass at all. Just an opinion. Excellent fish!!!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

ostbucks98 said:


> Local lake I fish on a very regular basis. Disappointed that one was removed from the gene pool for food. If you would have said for mounting than I would understand its a freaking pig of a bass but for food? You know how many 10-12" bass I catch out of there for every one fish over 15" ? Literally 100's. I wish you would eat all them you care to eat. It would greatly improve the quality there. I know these comments are gonna cause the meat eaters to take up camp but do realize Im not against eating bass at all. Just an opinion. Excellent fish!!!


 I do not understand why fisherman have no problems mounting the skin while the flesh gets thrown away by thier taxidermist. To me that is a waste of a fish for a trophy. I took a hand full of pictures then ate the fish. The only way that I would mount a fish is if it were a state record. My record carp is on the wall and truthfully there is a part of me that feels bad that I could not have used more of it. Nobody in thier right mind would consider eating a bottom feeder of that size out of Lake Erie though due to years of pollution. I have four deer heads on my wall and can say that I consumed every bit of eatable flesh on them before using the hide and antlers to mount them. Same goes for the turkeys that I have mounted as well. Guess that was the way I was brought up was to use as much of the resources that you take. None of it should go to waste. This post is not a bash on my part. Everyone is entitled to thier opinions in my book. 

If it makes you feel better there was a fish that was bigger than this one that I could not get to bite while sight fishing out of my kayak on Sunday. If your interested in it send me a PM and I will tell you exactly where it is at. If you can catch it you can do whatever you feel fit to do with it. I do not really bass fish and was fishing out of a snuff can full of tackle for bluegills when I stumbled across these fish. If a true bass fisherman saw my tackle box for bass they probably would be in tears laughing. They would probably have a hard time paying 20 dollars at a garage sale for it if they saw it. These days bass fisherman lust of bags and bags of the hottest new plastics. Too many choices. Years ago I made my decisions easier. I took a gallon sized zip lock bag and threw all my plastics in one bag. When I go for a plastic it's some custom color of pumpkin puke as I call it. My crank baits look like they have been in a war. I fish 20 pound mono on my spin cast because crank baits are expensive. I make it a point to knock em off every rock and stump that I see. I hang up a lot and want to make damn sure that I get my bait back. Most times I have to use pliers to make the hook look like a hook again. I have a few friends that are die hard bass fisherman that can only shake thier heads while I hold my own on thier boats while bass fishing.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

SMH

Nice fish, but nasty eating a bass that old.
Selective harvest comes to mind in this case


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

That is a beast of a fish. Congrats on the trophy.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

What a Hawg -Very nice fish! I fish that lake every once in a while with my father-n-law and have caught some nice bass but nothing that big - I have heard of some big bass being caught out of there and have seem some big girls as well. Congrats!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

NewbreedFishing said:


> SMH
> 
> Nice fish, but nasty eating a bass that old.
> Selective harvest comes to mind in this case


Actually it was quite good. I can PM you the recipe if your interested.


----------



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

That's a hog for sure!! Congrats man


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

People need to get over the fact that others are going to keep your precious bass. They are legaly allowed to so why complain. Bass are easy to catch and are in every body of water. I don't see people complaining about the thousands of walleyes being killed and millions of eggs being thrown away from Lake Erie in the winter and spring.There is no difference. Get over it and don't post if u don't agree. I don't fish for or keep bass but if I did I wouldn't shame someone for doing it. 

Nice fish and congrats on the pb. I've heard blackened bass is pretty good may have to try it

You bass fisherman wanna get your panties in a wad log onto facebook and look up Ohio fishing reports..... If you guys only knew how many bass get kept out of these lakes lol.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

I didnt see anyone complain about eating bass. Thanks for your worthless rant.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

ostbucks98 said:


> Local lake I fish on a very regular basis. Disappointed that one was removed from the gene pool for food. If you would have said for mounting than I would understand its a freaking pig of a bass but for food? You know how many 10-12" bass I catch out of there for every one fish over 15" ? Literally 100's. I wish you would eat all them you care to eat. It would greatly improve the quality there. I know these comments are gonna cause the meat eaters to take up camp but do realize Im not against eating bass at all. Just an opinion. Excellent fish!!!


If I read correctly this is your post. Disappointed he kept a fish most would put on the wall for food. It's legal who cares what he does with it. Mounting a fish takes it out of the gene pool as well so how's it any different being mounted or eaten it's being taken either way. Same thing Litterally everytime someone says they kept a bass. Like they're a rarity or something.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

So comprehension is not a strong trait. I can try again. I can understand someone keeping a trophy fish like that for a trophy to be mounted. Its a once in a lifetime fish for many. But to keep for the sole purpose of food doesnt really make sense to me given circumstances. You can catch 10-13" bass pretty much all day long. I wish someone would eat them and knock those numbers down. It would be way more beneficial to the lake.


----------



## joshgreer5 (Dec 28, 2014)

Don't matter what you done with it someone is gonna be offended by it 

If you eat it you will get a reply: it should have been mounted or don't eat them

If you mount it somebody will say you should have had a replica made 

If you release it everyone would say it should have been on the wall 

Just me I wouldn't but if someone wants to eat a musky they can do whatever they wish they worked to catch the fish. FYI I do fish for musky

You just can't win and congrats that's a nice bass it would be hard top that on any water thats public in Ohio 

PS a fish caught yourself beats what you can get at Long John Silvers any day. Just my opinion though


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice fish Flathead. I release all my fish except a few Crappy. I can't believe you kept that fish and ate it.


Roscoe


----------



## muskthunter76 (Dec 26, 2015)

Nice fish, personally I would not have ate or mounted the fish. That being said I would rather see someone eat the fish , rather than waiste the meat on a mount.. It's your fish to do as you wish . Congratulations !!.....
P.s. There has been at least 3 fish over 10 lbs caught this year.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

ostbucks98 said:


> So comprehension is not a strong trait. I can try again. I can understand someone keeping a trophy fish like that for a trophy to be mounted. Its a once in a lifetime fish for many. But to keep for the sole purpose of food doesnt really make sense to me given circumstances. You can catch 10-13" bass pretty much all day long. I wish someone would eat them and knock those numbers down. It would be way more beneficial to the lake.


I don't discriminate. I kept two bass that where around 13" that day as well.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

muskthunter76 said:


> Nice fish, personally I would not have ate or mounted the fish. That being said I would rather see someone eat the fish , rather than waiste the meat on a mount.. It's your fish to do as you wish . Congratulations !!.....
> P.s. There has been at least 3 fish over 10 lbs caught this year.


Options for not wasting the meat on a mount and letting those great genes continue in most any species:

*Fish Taxidermy Painted From Your Photos - American Fish Taxidermy*
americanfishtaxidermy.com › photos

_Don't know about now but this mounting process was being encouraged by FDNR,guides and bait stores many years ago in Fla. when I was going there. Especially for those fishing the spawning season when the monsters were more easily plucked off the beds. It was not a secret to rig wild shiners on long rods and go through the weed fields and dip shiners into the small opening/pockets where the beds were, first catching the smaller male then the nesting female. _


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Awesome bass!!! My pb is just a touch bigger at 8 1/2# and thats from a private pond. Public waters its a challenge to hit 6#. Very good job


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

So did you actually eat it?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

News flash.......this just in..... the genes are already passed on!!!!!!! Back to your regular scheduled whining...... 
Nice one man!!!!!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Ray wasnt wining it was just a question. I honestly dont give a **** what someone does. To you sir i strongly recommend carp


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

DHower08 said:


> So did you actually eat it?


Yes


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

DHower08 said:


> Ray wasnt wining it was just a question. I honestly dont give a **** what someone does. To you sir i strongly recommend carp


I have eaten carp before as well. Only the smaller ones like 10 pounds or less since they are bottom feeders. Bigger ones went into the garden. Also out of clean water. Used to bowfish them outta East Branch as a kid and we always ate those. Just cut out all the dark meat.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Come on man carp reallythey should be protected and immediately released unharmed. Gotta keep the genes in the lake!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Erieangler51 said:


> Come on man carp reallythey should be protected and immediately released unharmed. Gotta keep the genes in the lake!


Your right. The out fight a bass and outgrow a bass but yet they are "trash fish" at the end of the day a fish is a fish although i dont eat largemouth. who really gives a damn if someone else does. Until that person owns the body of water they cant control what happens. Of course as a bass fisherman i would love to see all the big ones released but its not going to ruin my day. Honestly more people keeping smaller bass would benefit that body of water. 

You never hear anyone complain when someone keeps a giant crappie, bluegill, walleye, saugeye etc... so is a bass any different? Well wait, i forgot they are the golden child of fishies not the redheaded step child!!



(Disclamer, no redheaded stepchildren were harmed in the typing of this post. Only holier than thou trophy fish masters egos)


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Flathead76 said:


> I have eaten carp before as well. Only the smaller ones like 10 pounds or less since they are bottom feeders. Bigger ones went into the garden. Also out of clean water. Used to bowfish them outta East Branch as a kid and we always ate those. Just cut out all the dark meat.


Same here Flathead. When I was a kid, dad had a good friend from Italy that would take the smaller carp us kids would catch and fix them. They were really good. Very white flakey meat with no strong taste at all. Mr. Montezzi(dads friend) would take the filet's and pour a homemade Italian sauce over them and bake them. Sided with homemade garlic bread and olive oil for dipping, we would eat like no tomorrow.  He claimed that in the 'old country' carp was a delicacy in many areas and served in some of the higher end restaurants. Suppose he knew what he was talking about as when he lived there, he was a chef.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

That was all sarcasm about carp. I won't even put those nasty things in my net let alone the boat. I'm all for keeping fish and I could care less if others do it as well as long as the fish are legal. If not I have no problem calling the warden. I've got 6 species in the freezer. Gills, crappie, perch, walleye, saugeye, and steelhead. Only one you will hear complained about is steelhead. Bass are the golden child but steelhead are the silver child and a close second. 

Never hear a peep about other fish besides steelhead and musky. And I have no clue why with steelhead majority are stocked. Put and take like saugeye. Never hear a peep from the walleye guys when all the bass boats come to the islands to jig fish while the walleye are laying eggs or are still carrying eggs. But if a walleye guy keeps a bass Right now it's the end of the world because it didn't get to spawn. Never hear a peep from the crappie guys when people are pulling fish every cast in 2 fow when they're spawning. What's so special with bass? I've never found it fun pitching a runber worm to a dock 29 times because I can see a 2 pounder under it. I'd rather pitch a slip bobber out with a worm for bluegills and drink a beer


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> Actually it was quite good. I can PM you the recipe if your interested.


Flathead..I'm so sorry I asked if you put it on the wall or let it go...


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Flathead..I'm so sorry I asked if you put it on the wall or let it go...


You asked.........I answered. Figured when I started the thread that someone would ask. You have nothing to be sorry about. It's all good in my book.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> You asked.........I answered. Figured when I started the thread that someone would ask. You have nothing to be sorry about. It's all good in my book.


I guess I dhould have known.....when I first joined ogf I posted a thread called eating bass...grandson loves any kind of fish...I was crucified ...lmao


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I guess I dhould have known.....when I first joined ogf I posted a thread called eating bass...grandson loves any kind of fish...I was crucified ...lmao


Lol I remember that thread. Think it was like "what is you favorite bass recipe". That was an OGF classic.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

I think most are missing the point completely. This isnt about bass. Its about Lake Hope and whats best for that lake and conservation. That lake would benefit from people eating the smaller bass. I fish the maumee river every year and I dont keep large females. I can catch four 4-6 pound jacks. If I catch a 15" crappie it goes back because I can load up on 7-10" fish. Just me I guess.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Some are missing the point that if he said he kept a stringer of 12"-15" fish it would have been the same thing. Anytime someone says they kept a bass wether it's 1 pound or 8 someone disagrees and always has to put their opinion out there. That 1 pounder could of been a new state record in 10 years or do u know how many bass u killed by keeping that 8 pounder. It never changes with bass. Just like joshgreer5 said basically your not going to please anyone anymore so who cares who you piss off. 

In the maumee those jacks are in there fertilizing eggs from the females just like the bass are doing now so how's it any different? It takes males to make babies. Without them then what? Millions of eggs wasting away washing out into maumee bay. So where's the difference between keeping males to females or small to big? There isn't either way the fish is being taken out of the system. Me personally I'd rather see big fish get taken out. A 22" fish is going to be in the system way longer than a 30" fish. 

I keep plenty of egg filled females in the fall winter and spring from Lake Erie. Do I feel bad about it yes sometimes but I get over it and move on. Something bass fisherman can never do. We all pay a Lisence fee, with that it allows us to take fish from any public water in a legal manner. 


Damn 7" crappies? Those fillets must be see through


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Probably has something to do with ratios that you just cant understand so im done. Have a nice day.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

IMO, I think one of the biggest points being missed here is the fact that there are people that care enough about conservation to even have an opinion and aren't afraid to share it. Whether it be about the conservation of bass, walleye, crappie, deer, rabbits or whatever, while we each have our own thoughts on the subject, we are not just catching/shooting and keeping everything we can without some thought about what we are doing or not doing for the conservation of that specific species.
Guess what I'm tryin to say is everyone that has posted here cares enough about conservation as a whole to do so...and that's a good thing.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ostbucks98 said:


> I think most are missing the point completely. This isnt about bass. Its about Lake Hope and whats best for that lake and conservation. That lake would benefit from people eating the smaller bass. I fish the maumee river every year and I dont keep large females. I can catch four 4-6 pound jacks. If I catch a 15" crappie it goes back because I can load up on 7-10" fish. Just me I guess.


This point I totally agree with. 

A couple times a year, I'll keep a stringer of bass for eating. IMO, anything north of the 3lb. weight goes back. Why, cause again, IMO, fishing for, and catching what is considered big LM bass in Ohio sucks compared to even every state that surrounds us. I have thoughts on the reasons for this and naturally, one is our slow growing season for bass. Another is the lack of LM bass stocking programs. Burn me at the stake but it seems to me that there is much more interest in this state in the walleye and Saugeye programs than any other species.

At any rate, back to the keeping or releasing large bass, there must be a reason when tournament fishing, it's become so important to keep the fish alive and release them at the end of a tournament.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

If I want to eat fish and its legal I keep it.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

...and 'legally' you are entitled to do so. And I'm not battling you on that. We all do what we thinks best.

Just as I'm legally entitled to go out and kill 9,10 (or whatever number) of deer ODNR says I can. I don't cause I don't always agree with the numbers ODNR sets cause I feel with the deer population, insurance companies have a lot greater influence on setting those numbers then sportsman that support ODNR. But that's another discussion.
Far as LM bass fishing goes, I wish ODNR would set some really stringent restrictions on our LM bass creel to improve that particular fishery to at least be as good as surrounding states. Again, IMO, our concern in this state seems to be more about walleye\ Saugeye then any other fish species.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

fastwater said:


> ...and 'legally' you are entitled to do so. And I'm not battling you on that. We all do what we thinks best.
> 
> Just as I'm legally entitled to go out and kill 9,10 (or whatever number) of deer ODNR says I can. I don't cause I don't always agree with the numbers ODNR sets cause I feel with the deer population, insurance companies have a lot greater influence on setting those numbers then sportsman that support ODNR. But that's another discussion.
> Far as LM bass fishing goes, I wish ODNR would set some really stringent restrictions on our LM bass creel to improve that particular fishery to at least be as good as surrounding states. Again, IMO, our concern in this state seems to be more about walleye\ Saugeye then any other fish species.


This fish would be legal in almost any state that had open fishing. As a kid in Maine we fished the Pnobscot River every year for sm bass. The fishing was excellent. The state opened up ramps for bass boats on the river. Then before you knew it there were bass tournaments like every weekend. The fishing went down hill fast when this happened. The state stepped in and made it a one bass limit. Fish had to be under 15" to keep. That instantly ended the bass tournaments. A few years latter it was almost impossible to catch a fish just under 15" to keep. Like what others have said no matter what you do someone will be unhappy.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

What influenced C&R for me was that I got tired of eating Big Bass. My Grandad would keep any Big Bass and home it went to eat. He didn't fillet them and I hated picking bones. He said just eat some bread with it. And Big Bass IMO tastes terrible. I ate enough to know.If he wasn't looking I would release Bass whenever I could. I seldom eat a fish I catch anymore 'cept for a few Crappy.
Ohio has some Big Bass. You just gotta get after 'em.

Roscoe.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Because they don't count if they're dead in the livewell and can't be released. Those fish don't make it back to their beds this time of year. After being drove around all day in a livewell and released all the way across the lake. 

Trust me I know ratios. I fished some of the most regulated walleye lakes in Minnesota. With ever changing limits of slot fish and actually bag limits that would change every month due to the ratio of eaters to big fish and what was being taken out. Minnesota did it right with slot limits and closed seasons on all gamefish.


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

As with any other state our laws are a blanket coverage. They're based upon the optimal evident averages for size, numbers, population, health etc. These laws while liberal in nature are only effective thanks largely to the conservative mindset of a large percentage of Ohio fisherman. There could never be enough laws ever to mandate the the best decision for every specific scenario. Yes I eat bass on occasion, not a thing wrong with it, there's a time and place for it. Let common sense and some etiquette be the guide though and remember this, just because it's perfectly legal doesn't always mean it's the best choice. Big girls full of eggs go back in the water!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

greatmiami said:


> As with any other state our laws are a blanket coverage. They're based upon the optimal evident averages for size, numbers, population, health etc. These laws while liberal in nature are only effective thanks largely to the conservative mindset of a large percentage of Ohio fisherman. There could never be enough laws ever to mandate the the best decision for every specific scenario. Yes I eat bass on occasion, not a thing wrong with it, there's a time and place for it. Let common sense and some etiquette be the guide though and remember this, just because it's perfectly legal doesn't always mean it's the best choice. Big girls full of eggs go back in the water!


Excellent !


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

greatmiami said:


> As with any other state our laws are a blanket coverage. They're based upon the optimal evident averages for size, numbers, population, health etc. These laws while liberal in nature are only effective thanks largely to the conservative mindset of a large percentage of Ohio fisherman. There could never be enough laws ever to mandate the the best decision for every specific scenario. Yes I eat bass on occasion, not a thing wrong with it, there's a time and place for it. Let common sense and some etiquette be the guide though and remember this, just because it's perfectly legal doesn't always mean it's the best choice. Big girls full of eggs go back in the water!


Lol


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Still missing the point. Had flathead said he kept his 5 fish limit of 12-15" fish it would be the same as him keeping the fish he did. "I can't believe you did that" same thing everytime doesn't matter what part of the state or country. Some say keeping the big fish in the lake keeps the genes around. But how many of those small fish that people are keeping are carrying those genes from that big fish already. Keep taking those smaller fish and where do those genes that the big fish is passing along go. In your belly. Those smaller fish are going to be in the body of water longer than a bigger fish and are more fertile so what's to say all you guys keeping all the 12-15" bass aren't hurting the population? How are those genes able to be passed along when they are being taken before the spawn 2-4 times.


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

Practice cpr. Catch, photo, release!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I practice rtg!!! Release To The Grease!!!!!


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

And it's also possible that you have missed the point. If everyone shared your view on this our fishing quality would suffer greatly. It takes years of luck and excellent conditions for a bass to reach any size over the five pound mark. The only way to get even bigger is to live even longer, That's one thing, then considering the fact that it's full of eggs on the verge of reproducing is another. It's OK once in awhile perhaps but to publicly try to condone this action as a perfectly fine course of action is absurd in my mind.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Hmmm. Lotsa opinions on here. I get both sides,no dout. 
What i never have gotten,is the toss theegg carrying females back? Whats the difference? Regardless the fish is being taken so wont be able to lay eggs.......
Anyways though,flathead,great fish,its a tank! Im happy to see it wasnt kept,just to brag about,but was kept becauuse it was a pleasure for him to eat.
i also beleive the "old bass taste like crap" argument is garbage. I dont like broccoli but theres plenty of others that do. 
To each there own.
Lol but at the same time see why giys are so passionate


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Hmmm. Lotsa opinions on here. I get both sides,no dout.
> What i never have gotten,is the toss theegg carrying females back? Whats the difference? Regardless the fish is being taken so wont be able to lay eggs.......
> Anyways though,flathead,great fish,its a tank! Im happy to see it wasnt kept,just to brag about,but was kept becauuse it was a pleasure for him to eat.
> i also beleive the "old bass taste like crap" argument is garbage. I dont like broccoli but theres plenty of others that do.
> ...


As mentioned earlier in a post, used to fish Fla. for many yrs. and have eaten larger bass. I too don't believe the argument of the bigger fish tasting badly.
Many think big catfish can't taste good either. Used to think the same till an old timer down on the Muskingdom showed me different. He caught a big cat, hung it up by the tail, cut its throat and let it bleed just like you would a cow.
Filleted it into some nice steaks and it was excellent eating.

Brings up another point...what do you guys think of keeping big cats? Talking 40-70lbers.
Everyone knows there's alot of catfish. Right?
What about guys catching them and selling them to the pay ponds where it's legal? If it's legal...aren't we supposed to be okay with that?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Hmmm. Lotsa opinions on here. I get both sides,no dout.
> What i never have gotten,is the toss theegg carrying females back? Whats the difference? Regardless the fish is being taken so wont be able to lay eggs.......
> Anyways though,flathead,great fish,its a tank! Im happy to see it wasnt kept,just to brag about,but was kept becauuse it was a pleasure for him to eat.
> i also beleive the "old bass taste like crap" argument is garbage. I dont like broccoli but theres plenty of others that do.
> ...


Old broccoli tastes terrible. .young broccoli is extremely good


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

It's legal..he ate it....no issues. To each his own....nice if it was still there for someone else to experience but it's not..woulda died of old age soon anyways


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

My point exactly


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Old broccoli tastes terrible. .young broccoli is extremely good


Unless it is fixed in a gumbo, stir fry or soup. Then it's hard to tell the difference.
See...we just can't please everyone.

FWIW, here's a great article on bass reproduction, growth, as well as some laws regarding bass fishing during the spawning period in other states. A couple of those states(Minnesota, Wisconsin) mentioned here in this thread.

http://www.in.gov/dnr/fishwild/files/Bass_on_Beds_Final.pdf


Just may help to answer the question as to why many states, even our surrounding states have a better bass fishery than we do.


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

Erieangler51 said:


> I practice rtg!!! Release To The Grease!!!!!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

God will make more.


greatmiami said:


> And it's also possible that you have missed the point. If everyone shared your view on this our fishing quality would suffer greatly. It takes years of luck and excellent conditions for a bass to reach any size over the five pound mark. The only way to get even bigger is to live even longer, That's one thing, then considering the fact that it's full of eggs on the verge of reproducing is another. It's OK once in awhile perhaps but to publicly try to condone this action as a perfectly fine course of action is absurd in my mind.


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

God gave us a rational to use as well. Trust me I respect everyone's right to there own opinion, and I did enjoy your original post very much, I'm super happy you caught that toad and I'm not mad that you ate it, but I simply disagree with the notion that keeping big bass during the spawning season, or any other time of the year for just eating is just fine and dandy.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

But keeping big walleye and crappie when they're spawning is fine? Spoken like a true bass fisherman. Give 2 damns less about anything but bass. Takes a long time for a walleye to reach 25" as well or a crappie to reach 12" but no1 cares because they're good table fare.


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

Lol I'm sorry but I don't know what I could have possibly said that would lead you to believe I could care less about walleye!?? I think its very clearly poor judgment to take any species of any animal that's is in the process of reproducing, unless there is clear evidence that it is a necessary evil for management reasons. I have fished almost exclusively for saugeye the past 4 or so years, yes I love bass and all other game fish in Ohio.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Did I mention you in that comment? No. As a general rule you will never hear a peep about keeping any other fish during the spawn besides bass. There is litterally no difference between a bass and a walleye spawning. But walleye guys never complain that fish are being caught and kept at night while they're spawning, but 1 decent bass gets kept and the opinions start flying. 


And reproduction starts in the fall when they start to produce eggs does that mean u only keep fish during the summer?


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

Is it just me or is there a certain sacred element to the whole reproductive process? Something that human decency should relate to? Maybe it's just something I dreamed up, if so my bad. But personally I really feel that as the population of people continue to grow it's going to become more and more important to pass along conservative ideals to our children, and the best way to teach is by example. This is not about certain fish getting preferential treatment so now we have a free pass to make terrible choices about everything, this is about us, all as sportsman with a future that we can affect to the better or to the worse.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

greatmiami said:


> Is it just me or is there a certain sacred element to the whole reproductive process? Something that human decency should relate to? Maybe it's just something I dreamed up, if so my bad. But personally I really feel that as the population of people continue to grow it's going to become more and more important to pass along conservative ideals to our children, and the best way to teach is by example. This is not about certain fish getting preferential treatment so now we have a free pass to make terrible choices about everything, this is about us, all as sportsman with a future that we can affect to the better or to the worse.


It would probably benefit the world if some people would get picked off during the spawn just like bass


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

DHower08 said:


> It would probably benefit the world if some people would get picked off during the spawn just like bass


My mom always said she Shoulda pinched my head off when I was little


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Saugeye Tom said:


> My mom always said she Shoulda pinched my head off when I was little


Hhaha i always got the "shoulda raised hogs, coulda ate them"


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

greatmiami said:


> Is it just me or is there a certain sacred element to the whole reproductive process? Something that human decency should relate to? Maybe it's just something I dreamed up, if so my bad. But personally I really feel that as the population of people continue to grow it's going to become more and more important to pass along conservative ideals to our children, and the best way to teach is by example. This is not about certain fish getting preferential treatment so now we have a free pass to make terrible choices about everything, this is about us, all as sportsman with a future that we can affect to the better or to the worse.


You must of put to much hair gel in your hair this morning or cleaned your ears out Cuz what I'm saying is blowing right over your head and in 1 ear and out the other. 

Either congratulate the guy on for Most a fish of a lifetime wether he eats it or not. If you don't agree with it keep your mouth shut and don't post. Pretty simple. 

EA51 out. Got better stuff to do than bicker about some undesirable grass carp. Maybe I'll go pick off some spawning crappies tomorrow and post about it and listen to no1 complain about me keeping them


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

I think it's fun and educational to have friendly debates about this stuff, it's good to here the different opinions. Please don't be mad at me for making valid points, it hurts my fish egg feelings.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Erieangler51 said:


> Did I mention you in that comment? No. As a general rule you will never hear a peep about keeping any other fish during the spawn besides bass. There is litterally no difference between a bass and a walleye spawning. But walleye guys never complain that fish are being caught and kept at night while they're spawning, but 1 decent bass gets kept and the opinions start flying.
> 
> 
> And reproduction starts in the fall when they start to produce eggs does that mean u only keep fish during the summer?



Apparently there are people concerned about keeping spawning fish other than bass...and sounds like for good reasons... other then just plain common sense.
Here ya go for a good read on walleye. Make sure and scroll down to the portion titled, ' Are anglers behavior's the trump card? :

http://dnr.wi.gov/wnrmag/2010/06/fishery.htm

Bet at one time the lakes in Wisconsin were so jammed packed full of Walleye they never cared about taking spawning Walleye either.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

All this talk about bass has me hungry. Guess im goin bass fishing today. Hope I can limit out. Probably hit my crappie hole while im there. Plenty of bass it the lake shouldnt miss a few. I catch a 5-6 lbs fish there every year. Great part is its public!!!!!


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Troll


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

ostbucks98 said:


> Troll


I quoted on here way before you sooo you are a troll lol.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Here's my opinion on this topic. As I've grown older I see there's more of a need for conservation than harvesting trophy game species. This goes for hunting as well. It's always baffled me that people think harvesting a trophy bass should be off limits, while harvesting a trophy buck is the best thing ever!

Taking a trophy buck out of the population is just as devastating as taking a trophy bass. A buck will service anywhere from 30-50 does each year passing on its genetics. So it really hurts the local population. 

I can say as a young man I have been guilty of all the above. I have several species of fish mounted and a 10 point buck mounted. At the time I was never really concerned about conservation. But as the sports grow larger in size, and with Ohio's limited resources the demand becomes larger than the supply. 

Today I practice catch and release on bass and I haven't hunted in a few years. But the last several years that I did hunt I only harvested does. I just believe now more than ever it pays to be conservation minded. 

These are just my opinions and as according to the laws of hunting and fishing it is legal to harvest such trophies. So I have no qualms or problems with anyone who keeps their game as long as they're doing it legally. And if they are there is really no argument in what they are doing. Only opinions!


----------



## m h park (May 9, 2016)

Flathead76 said:


> I don't discriminate. I kept two bass that where around 13" that day as well.


proud of you all the cry babies never taste the big ones


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

polebender said:


> Here's my opinion on this topic. As I've grown older I see there's more of a need for conservation than harvesting trophy game species. This goes for hunting as well. It's always baffled me that people think harvesting a trophy bass should be off limits, while harvesting a trophy buck is the best thing ever!
> 
> Taking a trophy buck out of the population is just as devastating as taking a trophy bass. A buck will service anywhere from 30-50 does each year passing on its genetics. So it really hurts the local population.
> 
> ...


My story and opinion exactly.
Including 'the getting older' part.
The big fish, bird mounts or heads on the wall just doesn't mean that much anymore.
But like polebender, there was a time when getting the biggest or a total limit on a trip (from striper,bass,walleye to turkey,deer or even rabbits) and having it mounted or putting that total limit in the freezer was on the top of the priority list. And it was the priority of every hunter/fisherman I knew at the time as well. 
Though I hunted and fished legal, there was a lot of things I took for granted and really never stopped to think about. One of the biggest things that changed my line of thought was when I started teaching my kids. Then my many nephews. Now my grandkids. 
IMO, it's my responsibility to leave things the best I possibly can for them. And although I don't profess to be a biologist, I do believe that hunting/fishing is a multimillion dollar business in this state(as well as others) and some of the bag limits/laws on game is strongly influenced in the political arena. 
Still keep a creel of fish from time to time. Still deer hunt and put a doe or two in the freezer every year. But the biggins' get their pics. taken and go back and the big bucks walk.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

The best way to keep opinions to a crawl, unless you C&R, is just keep it to yourself if you keep a Big Fish and then eat the thing. Makes some people angry!


Roscoe


----------



## joshgreer5 (Dec 28, 2014)

Can we just imagine if we could get as many fishing reports as we do post from people wanting to argue on personal beliefs 
Wouldn't be a fish or fishing spot in Ohio that wouldn't have a wealth of current information on it 
Maybe we need a personal belief thread somewhere way away from the fishing report section


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

joshgreer5 said:


> Can we just imagine if we could get as many fishing reports as we do post from people wanting to argue on personal beliefs
> Wouldn't be a fish or fishing spot in Ohio that wouldn't have a wealth of current information on it
> Maybe we need a personal belief thread somewhere way away from the fishing report section


Just started a bluegill thread that I will be updating for the next month or so. Members feel free to post current SE Ohio bluegill reports on the thread.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Roscoe said:


> The best way to keep opinions to a crawl, unless you C&R, is just keep it to yourself if you keep a Big Fish and then eat the thing. Makes some people angry!
> 
> 
> Roscoe


Na would post it up again. Everyone's Is entitled to thier opinion on the subject.


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

DHower08 said:


> It would probably benefit the world if some people would get picked off during the spawn just like bass


Hang in there young man, I would never rule out for an instant the possibility that you could have a thought worth posting someday, maybe.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

joshgreer5 said:


> Can we just imagine if we could get as many fishing reports as we do post from people wanting to argue on personal beliefs
> Wouldn't be a fish or fishing spot in Ohio that wouldn't have a wealth of current information on it
> Maybe we need a personal belief thread somewhere way away from the fishing report section


So you don't think its good that like minded people that enjoy hunting/fishing get together and discuss their opinions on what we can possibly do to make what we all like to do better?

I always enjoy hearing someone else's opinion. As long as I've been in this game and seen what I've seen with my own eyes, I know I don't know close to half of what I need to know about conservation as a whole. Other opinions are always welcome in my book. Especially those that can back up their line of thought with hard, proven facts. 
Whether I agree with Flathead 76 keeping this fish or not, to me, the more important thing in this thread is the valid point that has been made that while many throw a fit over a large bass being taken, some don't see a thing wrong with taking other large specimens of species even during the spawn of the species. This thread made me think of many of the deer and pig hunting threads I've been involved in in which people don't look out of their own backyards and cast judgement on those in other states for their hog or deer hunting tactics. Made me do a little research on what has happened in other states like Wisconsin or Minnesota with their depleting walleye population. Something maybe the people in Wisconsin and Minnesota took for granted at one time as well.

Made me come to the conclusion that while I might not be able to do anything about , say, climate change (that some are blaming the depletion on), or other species eating the walleye fry or fingerlings, or even the walleye canibalizing there own young cause the lack of food in a body of water...what I can do is do my part. And that's not keep the large breeders that while they may not produce as many eggs, their eggs are larger resulting in larger fry when hatched that possibly stands a better chance of surviving. 

Sooo....thank you Flathead 76 for starting this thread and for everyone's input/opinions. 
Never to old to learn.


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

fastwater said:


> So you don't think its good that like minded people that enjoy hunting/fishing get together and discuss their opinions on what we can possibly do to make what we all like to do better?
> 
> I always enjoy hearing someone else's opinion. As long as I've been in this game and seen what I've seen with my own eyes, I know I don't know close to half of what I need to know about conservation as a whole. Other opinions are always welcome in my book. Especially those that can back up their line of thought with hard, proven facts.
> Whether I agree with Flathead 76 keeping this fish or not, to me, the more important thing in this thread is the valid point that has been made that while many throw a fit over a large bass being taken, some don't see a thing wrong with taking other large specimens of species even during the spawn of the species. This thread made me think of many of the deer and pig hunting threads I've been involved in in which people don't look out of their own backyards and cast judgement on those in other states for their hog or deer hunting tactics. Made me do a little research on what has happened in other states like Wisconsin or Minnesota with their depleting walleye population. Something maybe the people in Wisconsin and Minnesota took for granted at one time as well.
> ...


Very well put! Thank you for the links, thank you flathead76 for being a good sport about all this drama on your thread! this is a ongoing topic that is bound to gain importance with time


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

greatmiami said:


> Very well put! Thank you for the links, thank you flathead76 for being a good sport about all this drama on your thread! this is a ongoing topic that is bound to gain importance with time


Like I said before everyone is entitled to their opinions. Just glad that it didn't get out of hand and locked up.


----------



## joshgreer5 (Dec 28, 2014)

I agree everyone is entitled to their opinions I just find it humorous and odd that a fish management discussion/ personal beliefs is best suited in the southeast Ohio fishing reports and that not nearly as many detailed fishing reports are shared as there is opinions on what others do right or wrong


----------



## joshgreer5 (Dec 28, 2014)

Thats just my opinion


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Well basically it's a lose lose. people complain when there's no reports and people complain when people give out to much info. So people just don't post reports anymore and that's how topics like this one start. I rarely post reports besides Lake Erie anymore because I can post a full detailed report and people still pm asking for spots and more info.Look in the Lake Erie forum. Tons of people have left and went to facebook. They can regulate who sees what. That's why there's so many private fishing groups popping up on facebook. Only certain people can see them. I'm a member in a lot of them and I can tell you reports are appreciated not expected. Not saying everyone expects reports here but a lot do!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Years ago....30 plus, I caught a 11.2 lb bass at a Koa campground in ocala Florida. I was hell.bent on keeping this fish. We had a week left of moving around, camping and fishing. I put this fish in a small spring fed creek next camp. Sat there for hours watching her in the spot I dammed up to keep her. At 8 that evening I waded into the cteek and caught her
...a very active fish! I then returned her to the pond....THE ONLY REASON I turned her back was we had to long to go to save her in a cooler. I have changed now and turn em all loose.BUT I really don't care what anyone else does as long as they do it within our states laws


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Years ago....30 plus, I caught a 11.2 lb bass at a Koa campground in ocala Florida. I was hell.bent on keeping this fish. We had a week left of moving around, camping and fishing. I put this fish in a small spring fed creek next camp. Sat there for hours watching her in the spot I dammed up to keep her. At 8 that evening I waded into the cteek and caught her
> ...a very active fish! I then returned her to the pond....THE ONLY REASON I turned her back was we had to long to go to save her in a cooler. I have changed now and turn em all loose.BUT I really don't care what anyone else does as long as they do it within our states laws


My goodness that's a hog! In my dreams I've caught some that big lol. Florida kinda spoiled me on bass fishing, the average is just so much bigger than here, plus you never know when your going to set the hook on that 10 plus. I think that's part of the reason I fish saugeye mostly now.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

greatmiami said:


> My goodness that's a hog! In my dreams I've caught some that big lol. Florida kinda spoiled me on bass fishing, the average is just so much bigger than here, plus you never know when your going to set the hook on that 10 plus. I think that's part of the reason I fish saugeye mostly now.


Bass fishing in Fla. will spoil ya for sure.
It's really hard to come back here and fish for bass after fishing a place where an 8- 9lb'er is so common that they don't even turn a head.
One of the last trips I took down there I took a buddy of mine from work that had never fished Fla. before. When we pulled into camp, Curtiss(owner of the camp) was weighing a fish on his scales for a fella at the docks. We got out and walked over to check it out. The very first bass my buddy saw when he got to Fla. weighed in at a tad over 14lbs.
He liked to went berserk. Lol!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Great fish,, congrats!!


----------



## ohio1011 (May 23, 2016)

good catch big fish i bet it tasted really good good job


----------



## ohio1011 (May 23, 2016)

Flathead76 said:


> God will make more.


yes that is true


----------

